# Being overrun by aliens



## Mvalenz (Dec 9, 2012)

Budwing ooth hatched last night. Woke up to a ton of them in their container and it's still hatching! There has to be 150 in there by now. It's so funny to see one lone nymph just plow through a bunch of them like a linebacker. I think I should start to transfer them to a bigger container soon.












Sorry about the quality. I really need to find my USB memory stick for my other camera.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 9, 2012)

Gosh, it's an aliens invasion


----------



## hierodula (Dec 9, 2012)

A bigger container is definitely a good idea


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Mime wants some!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow - that's a lot of nymphs! Congratulations.


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

WANT :tt1:


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> WANT :tt1:


TOTALLY AGREE!

MY S. virdis hatched today too!!!!


----------



## Digger (Dec 9, 2012)

WANT :tt1: 

AND.. I have my checkbook open. :euro:


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 9, 2012)

No problem. I'll place an ad as soon as they molt to L-2.

I just transferred 2/3 to a bigger container. Took forever. These guys are jumpy.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

I know the feeling. I always hatch into a larger container to avoid transferring them when they are so tiny and jumpy as all get out.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I know the feeling. I always hatch into a larger container to avoid transferring them when they are so tiny and jumpy as all get out.


I did that the last couple of ooths and my hatches were kinda small. I opted for the 32oz this time to see what happens. That was in the summer though and my mom had the AC cranked. I think that played a part in it. Next ooth is definitely going to hatch in something bigger.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 9, 2012)

It's funny when they first hatch and congregate on the ooth. It looks like a hairy "sac" of some sort. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 9, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Mime wants some!


indeed...


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> It's funny when they first hatch and congregate on the ooth. It looks like a hairy "sac" of some sort. :lol:


Haha. It does.

@ mime: I got ya covered. I'll let you know when they're ready.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope you are wearing tinfoil over your head to stop their mind rays from taking over your brain.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats, so jealous.

Really hope I wake up to this one morning


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

preying mantis said:


> Congrats, so jealous.Really hope I wake up to this one morning


If i saw that in my cali ooth cup, holy cow :tt1: lol hehe


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 10, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I hope you are wearing tinfoil over your head to stop their mind rays from taking over your brain.


HaHa. I wore my Chicago Bears helmet :clown: 

Thanks everyone for the congrats.


----------

